# Solución infalible a los problemas de BIOS con placas A8V

## pacho2

Puede que esto funcione también para las K8V, pero no estoy seguro.

Post inicial/problema

Catástrofe tras actualizar la BIOS "exitosamente"

Mi placa es una Asus A8V Deluxe, tenía la BIOS 1013, con ella los lm_sensors funcionaban y la gestión de energía (Cool and Quiet) también, .etc.

Pongo la 1014 (con la utilidad de Asus) y como bienvenida veo que el control de energía no funciona, he perdido medidas en los sensores, la memoria me da fallos...

Cansado de esa situación quiero volver atrás. Intento usar el disquete de la 1013 pero no me la reconoce, esto es culpa mía porque no lo hice botable

Entoces intento la solución oficial: usar el CD que viene con la placa

Resultado: tras decirme que todo lo ha hecho "Succesfully" y rebotar el mismo, me encuentro con que el ordenador no arranca ni para atrás, lo enciendo y no aparece nada, no parece que haga el más mínimo intento de botar, no muestra nada... así que estoy sin ordenador

Yo no conozco ninguna solución que no sea cambiar el chip rom, ¿conoceis alguna otra?

En el manual de la placa he visto que había unas "patas" en la placa que, puenteadas correctamente, deberían resetear valores de la BIOS como las contraseñas, la hora, .etc... Pero no ha dado resultado  :Sad: 

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda 

Explicación de lo que sucede

Si desconectamos el cable de la disquetera el sistema para actualizar la BIOS nos dice que los Cores Winchester, San Diego y Venice necesitan la BIOS 1007 al menos, y el CD contiene la 1003. EL problema es que este mensaje no me lo dió, ya que yo no tenía la disquetera estropeada o desconectada :@

Solución

EL problema de la BIOS 1003 es con el soporte del Dual Channel, no lo soporta. De esta forma, para que podamos arrancar necesitamos deshabilitar el Dual Channel.

Para hacerlo no tenemos más que mirar al manual de la placa.

Esta placa tiene 4 slots de memoria. Los vamos a numerar desde el más cercano a la CPU. Para deshabilitar el Dual Channel hemos de dejar, únicamente, el tercer slot, el resto de lo tenemos que sacar.

Una vez que hemos dejado sólo una memoria hemos de resetar el CMOS, para ello (el manual de placa nos es de mucha ayuda), hemos de realizar un puente durante 5-10 SEGUNDOS entre el pin 2 y 3 (mirar el manual de la placa). Este puente se realiza con la pila quitada (mirar manual).

Luego quitamos el puente y volvemos a conectar los pines 1-2, después volvemos a conectar la pila.

Rebotamos y es muy importante que le digamos (si nos lo pregunta al arrancar) que arranque con los "Defaults", en el primer botado después de actualizar las BIOS NUNCA se debe hacer overclocking

Conseguimos rebotar exitosamente (con top veo que "sólo" tengo 256 megas de memoria, como es lógico).

Volvemos a apagar y actualizamos a la BIOS 1013 o 1014 (ya ví que era lo que hacía mal cuando ponía la 1014, había que calibrar los sensores ya que la velocidad del ventilador la han bajado).

Rebotamos SIN overcloking y, una vez que veamos que arranca bien volvemos a apagar para poner la memoria que habíamos quitado, una vez puesta (mirar el manual) rebotamos (ahora tenemos el dual channel activo) para ver si todo funciona.

Si funciona podemos, si lo deseamos, hacer el overcloking (yo lo tengo desde hace días a 2.4GHz y la temperatura suele estar a unos 42 grados, con un mínimo de 34 y un máximo de 53.5).

http://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket939/a8v-deluxe/e1878_a8v_deluxe.pdf -> A8V Deluxe Manual

Saludos  :Wink: 

PD: El sistema de actualización de la BIOS pulsando Alt-F2 requiere que el floppy sea BOTABLE, si no es así no funcionará y correremos el riesgo de caer en el CD trampa  :Very Happy: 

Post original en: http://blogdrake.net/node/2827

----------

## zorth

jeje. muy buen howto para otros en un caso similar  :Smile: 

he tenido dos placas asus ya y ambas echan pestes por su falta de compatibilidad con memorias genericas por no hablar de su PESIMO overclock aun con buenas ddr y cpu.

resumiendo: no compreis mas placas asus. cada nuevo modelo, nueva mierda.

un saludo.

----------

## frodoweb

en mi caso la solucion fue actualizarla, y sin ningun problema

----------

## pacho2

 *zorth wrote:*   

> jeje. muy buen howto para otros en un caso similar 
> 
> he tenido dos placas asus ya y ambas echan pestes por su falta de compatibilidad con memorias genericas por no hablar de su PESIMO overclock aun con buenas ddr y cpu.
> 
> resumiendo: no compreis mas placas asus. cada nuevo modelo, nueva mierda.
> ...

 

Precisamente la alegría me duró poco

Mi Athlon 3200 lo tenía a 2.5GHz, pero cuando subí a 2.7 la memoría me empezó a dar fallos (los fallos del paging de la memoria). Además cometí el tremendo error de que, cuando me dijo la BIOS que el overclock había fallado, darle a F1 (correr el setup y modificar algo la confighuración), en lugar de a F2 (volver a los Defaults), entonces uno de los fallos de la memoria se metió justo cuando el reiser estaba mirando las transacciones (previamente no pude ni hacer halt correctamente), resultado, Reiser empezó a dar segmentation faults (como sucede con todas las aplicaciones que sufren el problema del paging) y acabé con / hecho polvo. No tenía comandos como mkdir o cat (los copie de mi mandrake, que tengo en otra partición) y funcionaron. Pero ahora, aunque consigo arrancar, el sistema esta hecho polvo, ya que le faltan montones de librerías y, lo peor de todo es que no puedo compilar (adios emerge), ya que , por algún motivo, cuando se corre el configure éste se queda quieto en el primer punto, mientras tanto veo (en top) que sed está haciendo algo, pero si corro top -c (mostrar el comando completo) veo que sed está mal (me aparece algo como sed "?¿ ~$9299032).

Cuando vuelva a tener red intentaré hacer un emerge --sync e intentar hacer el bootstrap (mi instalación es desde el stage1), luego el emerge system. El resto de paquetes creo que no estan tan mal (muchos juegos funcionan bien).

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Ya recuperé el sistema

Provisionalmente tuve que copiar algunos comandos de /bin de mandriva, pero funciona, que el lo que cuenta  :Wink: 

Recomendación: Yo no vlovería a comprar una Asus para un amd64  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

En la actualidad luego de las exitosas abit nfs7 (la mia  :Sad:  ta viejita  :Razz: ) estan las DFI Lan party que en se dejan overclockear muchisimo y soportan altos voltajes para la ram. A parte de serie es la unica que he visto que trae un buen ventilador con disipador que realmente no hace falta cambiarlo

----------

